

The Best Word Your Customers Will Ever Hear - jonpaul
http://techneur.com/post/520136880/best-customer-word

======
Adrock
Be careful. There is a very fine line past which repetition of my name feels
condescending to me. Customer support representatives, particularly those that
are clearly outside of the US, go way past this line every time.

~~~
jonpaul
I completely agree. I just wrote that to illustrate my point that the reason
they do this is to build rapport. Of course, too much of a good thing is bad.

------
abentspoon
This must depend on the application. On most sites requiring a name feild, I
just type gibberish. I'd much rather be greeted by my username.

------
teilo
Every CRM system I have ever seen has a "nickname" field, going all the way
back to ACT! for DOS.

~~~
jonpaul
I wish they would use them more frequently.

